# Say hi to Sherwood :-)



## cottonpeonie (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I've been following posts on here for a few days now.... when I have the time. So thought now I've got five minutes I'd introduce Sherwood properly.

He's just over 10 weeks old and we've had him now for 2 weeks. We didn't get off to the best start after in week 1 he swallowed a stone..... there followed D&V and several trips to the vet, including an overnight stay! :-(

We're now starting to settle down and its been really helpful to see so many posts on here from new owners.... Sherwood is our first dog, never mind first Vizsla! 

We too are experiencing the biting, sharking, chewing... and I'm only slightly paranoid after his stone incident ;D

I've been trying the yelp and ignore approach... not sure if its starting to sink in, but I'll keep on with it. 

Had a couple of incidents where I've taken him out into the field on a leash and he's fixated on something and when trying to take him away he's had a bit of a tantrum.... I've picked him up, avoiding his biting and put him in time-out in his confinement area.... is that the right approach???? How long should I leave him in time-out. He often barks, whines and then settles in his crate. Should I just leave him there then for a while???

Also, what's a reasonable amount of time to leave him in confinement during the day.... I'm at home most of the time, but find I don't get anything done if I keep him in the kitchen with me as he either wants to chew everything or sit on me! (His confinement area is the utility, which has a glass door into the kitchen so he can see me in there) 

He's pretty much 100% on his Sit and around 80% on Come. Really struggling with Off and Leave though. lol

Here's a few pics of recent activities


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Hi there Sherwood and a BIG welcome to the forum ;D ;D Darcy sends her biggest ginger wishes..


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! Sherwood is a cutie-pie!! ;D ;D ;D

It has been a long time since I raised a puppy, so I'm hoping some other members will answer your questions and give you some good puppy advice.


----------



## cottonpeonie (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks organicthoughts.... I do wonder some days if I'm letting him train me rather than the other way around..... 

I think I'm consistent with most of his behaviours.... its just the leaving him confined when I'm trying to do normal house/garden stuff.... I guess I just have to get tougher... if I was going out to work he'd spend a couple of hours on his own...


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi and welcome Sherwood. Our Vizsla is 16 weeks now and we have had the same issues as far as eating everything and not liking his crate. we have been fortunate we havent needed a vet visit for all the stuff he has eaten(bark,plastic,tape, paper, rock , leaves and coyote and horse poop) he is finally getting better with the leave it command because we try and stay consistent and use treats so he releases. We feed our Ruger in his crate so it took about a week for him to stop whining and crying in it. His biting was out of control and still happens sometimes and we tried ignoring but he would just jump and bite our clothes so that didnt work. The timeouts have been working and we leave him in there for a few minutes then release him,if he starts biting once again we put him back in timeout. He started understanding that every time he bites he gets a timeout so hes not biting as much anymore. Im no expert but that is what has worked for us. Good luck with Sherwood and congrats on a great looking V.


----------



## joe b (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi Sherwood!


----------

